# Ah



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

http://make-everything-ok.com/


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> http://make-everything-ok.com/


Are these links safe, I personally won't click onto a website without an explanation of what it is, especially an http:/. There are numerous hidden attachments out and about containing computer nasties I don't want to introduce them to my computer thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Are these links safe, I personally won't click onto a website without an explanation of what it is, especially an http:/. There are numerous hidden attachments out and about containing computer nasties I don't want to introduce them to my computer thank you.


I won't post any link I have not checked Drew.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-test-a-suspicious-link-without-clicking-it-2487171


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you have an up to date browser and decent AV like Avast installed if you hit a dodgy website it should tell you. I was hoping something would blow up.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But will they identify stuff that’s embedded in a video etc Barry?? I use Kapersky on my laptop and, touch wood, I have never had anything nasty, I HAVE had a few pop ups from Kaspersky warning me that a website is unsafe though!!

P.s. is there a way of clearling out cookies without deleting the ones that retain passwords??

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> But will they identify stuff that's embedded in a video etc Barry?? I use Kapersky on my laptop and, touch wood, I have never had anything nasty, I HAVE had a few pop ups from Kaspersky warning me that a website is unsafe though!!
> 
> P.s. is there a way of clearling out cookies without deleting the ones that retain passwords??
> 
> Andy


It should do as should most AV products. If its an online video its usually hosted outside of the main website frame you are in and your AV Should pick up on that as soon as you open it. If its a downloaded MP4 or similar same applies when you try and run it. I always make a point of manually scanning video files if I download them anyway before opening them

As far as clearing out cookies but retaining passwords, Chrome gives you the option to clear stuff but retain passwords, autofill data etc. Dunno about the other browsers.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers Barry, 

I have an iPad, any ideas??

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Out of curiosity can you run chrome and gmail on an iPad 4


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I think so. I dont have an iPad so not sure about Safari but you will find Chrome in the Apple Store.

You can access Gmail on anything either through a browser or probably through the Apple Email client


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Out of curiosity can you run chrome and gmail on an iPad 4


Don't know about ipad, but you can run chrome and gmail on kindle fire.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Out of curiosity can you run chrome and gmail on an iPad 4


Never used chrome but gmail is an option, see mine below.

Terry


----------

